# upper back exercise



## leon2982 (May 20, 2007)

In 'Weight Training for Cyclists', 2nd ed. by Doyle & Schmitz the pull-down is described as working the entire upper back. The pull-up is described as working the same muscles as the pull down. I'm looking for alternative methods of working the entire upper back without the use of a pull-down machine until I progress to full-body-weight pull-ups. I was thinking a bar across two chairs and pulling-up from a laying position underneath the bar but the angle is off.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Any horizontal rowing or other pulling motion will generally work the same muscles.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm still using a lat pulldown machine while my shoulder heals (back to ~ 70% of pre-surgery strength, pullups a little while away still), but at the beginning, I was using a heavy latex tube over the top of a door.....


----------



## immerle (Nov 6, 2007)

Ever try elastic bands or tubes.
The wifie had some but I busted them all.
I thinking I should have used a heavier gauge.
They will work.
Probably can get them at target.

I just do bent over dumbbell rows.


----------



## porksoda87 (Jan 22, 2009)

What equipment do you have available?


----------



## leon2982 (May 20, 2007)

*barbell bench press*

I have a barbell bench press with leg machine, a full set of weights and bars, and another bench without barbell stands. Both benches can be set to incline at various angles. In addition I have a full set of dumbells, an exercise ball and some stretch tubes and foam rollers.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Use your barbell to perform bent over rows. Keep your back flat. 

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/BackGeneral/BBBentOverRow.html


----------



## porksoda87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds like you have more than enough equipment. Any variation of the row will activate a large portion of the upper back muscles. Bent-over rows are great for cyclist because of the similar motion to pulling up on the handle bars. Inverted rows activate your core much like a pull-up does and engage a large portion of the upper back. .xercises such as the cobra is a good exercise for your lower back that requires no equipment. 

The quality of these videos aren't the best
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSpCs4m2n2g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXvLZcZ_MGk (#3)


----------

